# Einfaches kopieren mit PSTool PsExec



## Hawkings (7. April 2008)

Hi @ all...

ich möchte mehrere Dateien, von denen einige auch ausgeführt werden sollen, über das Netzwerk auf einen PC in einen temporären Ordner kopieren.
Zugriff und Adminrechte habe ich, jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie der befehl lautet...

Anfangen tut er wie folgt:

psexec \\Rechnername -u domäne -p Passwort ...

Es gibt für das kopieren bspw. die Option -c, jedoch versucht sie dann, die kopierte Datei auszuführen und bringt einen Error zurück, weil es keine Win32 - Anwendung ist...

Weiß einer, wie ich kopieren kann ohne dass es damm auch die Datei ausführt mittels dieses Tools?!

Liebe Grüße

P.S.: Oder muss ich eine *bat schreiben, die ich übertrage und dort ausführe, welche dann die für das kopieren gedachten Dateien rüberkopiert?


----------



## Hawkings (8. April 2008)

weiß hierzu keiner einen rat?


----------



## Hawkings (9. April 2008)

Okay...nach langem probieren und verzweifelten Hoffen, dass mir einer hier helfen kann, habe ich selbst die Lösung gefunden...

ich habe einfach die Remote-Kommandozeile benutzt, und einen Ordner erstellt und anschließend die Dateien dort hinkopiert per xcopy

psexec \\Remote_Client -u Domäne\Benutzername -p Passwort cmd /c mkdir Path
psexec \\Remote_Client -u Domäne\Benutzername -p Passwort xcopy /f /y /r "\\Hostname\Laufwerksbuchs.$\Pfad_zu_kopierende_Datei\Datei.*" Path

Und schon geht es...
Kennt sich hier wirklich keiner damit aus?!

Liebe Grüße, Hawkin


----------



## Sukrim (11. April 2008)

Wenn du ohnehin Zugriff und Adminrechte hast, wieso nicht einfach 
	
	
	



```
copy (oder xcopy) Deine.Datei \\Remotecomputer\Freigabe
```
 ?


----------

